

Node Knockout Leaderboard - gerad
http://nodeknockout.com

======
DTrejo
We wrote a testing / continuous integration service for all 3500 npm modules.
It saves you time you would have spent agonizing over broken code.

The billboard (<http://hollaback.no.de/billboard>) shows a gigantic list of
the test results for the node modules we’ve tested.

Vote for us! <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/hollaback>

------
V1
I created <http://observer.no.de/> as solo entry for NodeKnockout. It allows
you to follow your site's users in real time (or watch a automatically
generated recording of it). You can see the mouse movements, scrolls, clicks ,
JavaScript errors and much more (if you are following them in real time you
can also start chat conversation with them :))

See demo: <http://observer.no.de/demo> Votes:
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/speedo>

<3 It was an epic competition

~~~
bundy
Wow, I didn't know that this was a solo entry. Planning on throwing my vote in
sometime tonight, but based on what I saw with the demo it looked awesome.
Great entry, hope for the best on the results.

~~~
V1
Thanks, glad you liked it! I managed to pull it off thanks to a lot of
planning.

Btw I won solo / overall (and also became first in utility) :)!

------
coffeeworks
We created an 8bit multiplayer game where you run accross an office to became
the BOSSMAN <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/team-gauchos>

You can play against other people in the Hacker News room here:
<http://playbossman.com/play/hackernews>

------
cmeiklejohn
We wrote continuous integration for node.js.

Either specify a repository, or setup a post-receive hook from GitHub to
trigger builds.

Please vote for us! <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/swipers>

------
sylvinus
Most badass JS you will see today? Distributed chess AI with webworkers and
nodejs!

<http://chessathome.org/>

Please vote for us, top right corner :) thx

------
Omni5cience
If you like JavaScript checkout <http://jsninjabattle.no.de/> it's our entry
to NKO. It lets you compete with your friends to see who's the better JS
Ninja.

~~~
iambot
internal server error ... something wrong with your templates perhaps

------
martinciu
I've created PostCatcher - the HTTP POST requests testing application

Check it out at <http://nko2-3node.herokuapp.com>

------
joshontheweb
What a fun competition. Tons of great new ideas and some really amazing
examples of the future of the web.

------
kfalter
Please vote, this is what I am doing after college. No real job :)
<http://markover.nodejitsu.com/> Contextual real time commentary that works on
NYTimes and other news sites!

